# Local woodworking tools dealer?



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm wondering if anyone has any recommendations for local dealers that sell woodworking tools. I'm in Friendswood, and would prefer somewhere in the Clear Lake/Friendswood/Pearland area, but wouldn't mind going in to Houston either. I plan on picking up a new table saw, and some other stuff for a few furniture projects that I'm planning on doing. 

You can obviously buy everything online, but would just rather deal with somebody here in TX.

Thanks!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

depends on the type of tools your looking for...the big box stores will have just about everything (Lowes, Home Depot, even Sears)


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

There's not a lot of selection there, or people who know what they are talking about...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Home Depot usually has retired craftsman working in different departments. The one in Kemah does anyways. You could try Rockler, but don't mean they will know any more just cost more


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

x2 On Rocklers in Houston...or possibly Northern....

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/category_construction+table-saws-accessories


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

I have a lot of equipment that I'd sell. Heavy duty saws, shapers, power feeders, moulders, planers etc.

Steve


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

*Good luck*

I have been looking myself and haven't had any luck. I'm looking to upgrade to some decent sized equipment. 8" jointer, 18" band saw and maby even a new tabel saw. There doesn't seem to be any dealers that carry that kind of stuff in stock around here. The guy at League City Tool Trader said he can order it but the prices were much higher than I have found on line.

FB


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Grizzly industrial Tools...
I own the G0555x band saw. Love it. A new table saw is in my future.
http://www.grizzly.com/

You could also check out lumberjocks.com
They have a lot of reviews from woodworkers covering all sorts of tools like you are interested in.

Or check out craigslist. There is a Grizzly table saw for sale on there right now. Looks like it is almost new.


----------



## wmrcer (Dec 24, 2008)

You can try Texas Tool Traders off 45s and 518. Only been the once but the staff was knowledgeable and friendly.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Woodcraft. Closest one to you is on BW8 just south of 59 near Stafford.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> Woodcraft. Closest one to you is on BW8 just south of 59 near Stafford.


+1 for Woodcraft.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Another option is Circle Saw just inside Loop 610 up near 290 interchange.


----------

